
The Library of Babel - cowbolt
https://urbigenous.net/library/library_of_babel.html
======
082349872349872
nearby:
[https://urbigenous.net/library/universal_library.html](https://urbigenous.net/library/universal_library.html)
which is reminiscent of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galois_connection#Syntax_and_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galois_connection#Syntax_and_semantics)

